# 29 gallon aquarium



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

hey guys just got a new 29 gallon aquarium what can i keep in there?


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

werdna said:


> hey guys just got a new 29 gallon aquarium what can i keep in there?
> [snapback]1093215[/snapback]​


Get a sanchezi -- you won't regret it


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

i've got 2 super reds in mine, not ideal but it works with no problems...i would probably go with an irritan though if i were u...or maybe a small rhom until it gets too big...


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

how many red bellies can i get


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

werdna said:


> how many red bellies can i get
> [snapback]1093255[/snapback]​


really a 29 is only suitable for one solo red for life according to the 20 gallon per fish rule...if u want a pygo, i would get a solo caribe...on the other hand, i keep 2 8" or so super reds in my 29, even though everyone says pairs of piranhas don't work and a 29 is too small for more than one...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> werdna said:
> 
> 
> > how many red bellies can i get
> ...


The 20 per fish is a rule of thumb for tanks larger than 29.. I would say 55 ould be the smallest for the reds.. Whatever works though..


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

timmy said:


> outlook8 said:
> 
> 
> > werdna said:
> ...


for one solo red, a 29 would be fine...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I thought the 20 gallon per rule wasn't supposed to be taken until you got a shoal of 3 or more....so in reality a 29 would be too small. Just depends though. IMO it would not be that bad if you have good filtration and keep up on water changes.
~Taylor~


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > outlook8 said:
> ...


no red for life in a 29 gallon.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > outlook8 said:
> ...


a 10in red in a 29? Boy i feel bad for it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

timmy said:


> outlook8 said:
> 
> 
> > werdna said:
> ...


Actually, the 20 gal per fish rule applies to tanks smaller than 80.. there after, going over the rule can be experimented due to the width and space available in bigger tanks. IMO, the rule doesnt really apply to even 80 gal, some push it with 55 gal. But most simply address the rule for beginners or people with small tanks, just to play it safe and prevent any injury or cassualties.


----------

